# Un utente, una simpatia



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

Rendiamo il thread di oscuro, divertente e provocatorio, in uno più politically correct e meno impegnativo per chi risponde.

C'è qualche utente di sesso opposto al vostro che vi è particolarmente simpatico e col quale provate particolarmente piacere a conversare e a trascorrere del tempo insieme?

Sapreste anche dire il perchè?


Vai così, un ruffiano nato


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Luglio 2009)

anche se non e' di sesso opposto si puo rispondere?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Alexantro ha detto:


> anche se non e' di sesso opposto si puo rispondere?


 
ma si, diciamoci tutto ....


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Luglio 2009)

io provo particolare simpatia x Alexantro
xche uomini cosi ce ne sono assai pochi al mondo anzi forse non ce ne sono tranne lui ovviamente
 se fossi donna orgasmerei solo a pensarlo


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

Dire Moltimodi mi parrebbe scontato... quindi dico Reale perche'non l'ho mai incontrato


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Dire Moltimodi mi parrebbe scontato... quindi dico Reale perche'non l'ho mai incontrato


hai risollevato le sorti, in via di svacco, del thread, grazie mille Lettri


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> hai risollevato le sorti, in via di svacco, del thread, grazie mille Lettri


Ma della rima baciata non diciamo niente


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> hai risollevato le sorti, in via di svacco, del thread, grazie mille Lettri


 xche se mi autoeleggo a mio preferito e' svaccare????


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

Comunque io incontrerei tutti, o quasi... l'ho sempre detto per me non e'un problema... tanto non la smollo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma della rima baciata non diciamo niente


No, però possiamo dire del fatto che tu rientri tra le mie simpatie, anche se so che molte cose di me non le condividi ma  a me va bene così.
La simpatia è, fortunatamente, unilaterale


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Luglio 2009)

parlando seriamente
fatico enormemente ad associare una simpatia a un utente che non conosco personalmente
certo e' che parlo volentieri con quasi tutti qua dentro


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque io incontrerei tutti, o quasi... l'ho sempre detto per me non e'un problema... tanto non la smollo


Se dovessi chiederti qulcosa ti chiederei molto di più,  l'anima


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Alexantro ha detto:


> parlando seriamente
> fatico enormemente ad associare una simpatia a un utente che non conosco personalmente
> certo e' che parlo volentieri con quasi tutti qua dentro


la simpatia, sono d'accordo con te, dovrebbe essere la valutazione complessiva di una serie di comportamenti:  esprimere un giudizio solo su quanto si scrive è limitativo. Limitativo, attenzione, ma comunque non impedisce che un'idea sull'altro si delinei con nettezza. Sono certo che molti che dalle loro parole paiono in un modo, dal vivo sono diversi e danno sensazioni diverse.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Rendiamo il thread di oscuro, divertente e provocatorio, in uno più politically correct e meno impegnativo per chi risponde.
> 
> C'è qualche utente di sesso opposto al vostro che vi è particolarmente simpatico e col quale provate particolarmente piacere a conversare e a trascorrere del tempo insieme?
> 
> ...


utenti maschi per cui provo grande simpatia  e con i quali parlo volentieri :
moltimodi 
reale
air
belmanzo
alexandro
tutina
zyp
oscuro
alesera
fabrizio
fedifrago
danut
kid
rock
alce
irri


è evidente che sono praticamente tutti ...perchè sono a caccia




















in realtà moltimodi e reale sono i miei preferiti.Toujours anche ma il racchio non scrive mai!
Con entrambi mi diverto veramente di gusto 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ah! dimenticavo cercociciottina


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

che figo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ! sembra la domanda delle elementari " chi ti piace della classe " ?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



sperella ha detto:


> che figo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In effetti è quello, neanche tanto "riveduto e correto"


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Asudem ha detto:


> utenti maschi per cui provo grande simpatia e con i quali parlo volentieri :
> moltimodi
> reale
> air
> ...


Democristiana centrista e moderata sei ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma del resto è l'unica maniera possibile di rispondere senza ferire nessuno


----------



## Amoremio (14 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io provo particolare simpatia x Alexantro
> xche uomini cosi ce ne sono assai pochi al mondo anzi forse non ce ne sono tranne lui ovviamente
> se fossi donna orgasmerei solo a pensarlo


quasi alla pari con Danut
direi    

	
	
		
		
	


	





















questo è uno di quei classici giochini da cui si esce con scaxxi furiondi e rancori


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Democristiana centrista e moderata sei !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè , pensi che qualcuno potrebbe davvero rimanere ferito ?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> quasi alla pari con Danut
> direi
> 
> 
> ...


sarà ma senz'altro tu rientri tra le mie simpatie. fattene una ragione, Meineliebe


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo è uno di quei classici giochini da cui si esce con scaxxi furiondi e rancori


pure tu ? ma perchè ?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



sperella ha detto:


> perchè pensi che qualcuno potrebbe davvero rimanere ferito ?


Se parlo in generale magari pecco di presunzione. del resto una delle mie più imperdonabili e  censurate ambizioni è quella di riuscire simpatico a tutti.
quindi parlo per me e dico: si, non credo sia piacevole sentirsi dire sono tutti simpatici tranne tu.
ma ripeto è giusto che poi sia così, e che chi ti tiene sulle balle te lo dice.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> pure tu ? ma perchè ?


Non lo capisco neanche io


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Se parlo in generale magari pecco di presunzione. del resto una delle mie più imperdonabili e  censurate ambizioni è quella di riuscire simpatico a tutti.
> quindi parlo per me e dico: si, non credo sia piacevole sentirsi dire sono tutti simpatici tranne tu.
> ma ripeto è giusto che poi sia così, e che chi ti tiene sulle balle te lo dice.


Ma a me in fin dei conti fotte sega 

	
	
		
		
	


	





C' e' chi non mi incontrerebbe e credo faccia bene


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*.................*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo capisco neanche io


 Lettri, è una cosa sul piano del sentire e del sentirsi rispetto agli altri c'entra poco con la razionalità credo.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sarà ma senz'altro tu rientri tra le mie simpatie. fattene una ragione, Meineliebe


anche tu our bigol
il primo forumista non si scorda mai
(almeno finchè l'ateroslerosi non ti viene in soccorso)


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Lettri, è una cosa sul piano del sentire e del sentirsi rispetto agli altri c'entra poco con la razionalità credo.


Guarda per come mi pongo, dubito di risultare simpatica a tutti.... non mi offenderei di certo se qualcuno dicesse che mai e poi mai mi incontrerebbe...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*...............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda per come mi pongo, dubito di risultare simpatica a tutti.... non mi offenderei di certo se qualcuno dicesse che mai e poi mai mi incontrerebbe...


Lettri il problema è quando qualcuno prova simpativa non ricambiata. Lì c'è una certa idea di rifiuto, di esclusione. Cioè io ci vedo questo, magari non c'è un bigolo di niente


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Lettri, è una cosa sul piano del sentire e del sentirsi rispetto agli altri c'entra poco con la razionalità credo.


Oh Rock a naso... piu' che sul sentire mi sembra basato su roba di mutande calate


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (14 Luglio 2009)

chensamurai è il mio idolo, tuttora, anche se non scrive più (come chensamurai)
quando entrai qui, ancora da non iscritto, mi attirò subito... attirò il mio interesse

per ora non c'è nessuno al suo livello, secondo il mio "metro" di giudizio

*non scrivo questo per politicare o per mandare in vacca questo simpatico 3D*: è solo quello che penso... e penso che molti di voi non sono concordi

b.m.'88


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh Rock a naso... piu' che sul sentire mi sembra basato su roba di mutande calate


 Credimi, non è così. Non sono un satiro, tutt'altro


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda per come mi pongo, dubito di risultare simpatica a tutti.... non mi offenderei di certo se qualcuno dicesse che mai e poi mai mi incontrerebbe...


quoto , sinceramente mi sembra anche normale star sulle balle o essere indifferente a tot di persone .
paro paro alla realtà


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh Rock a naso... piu' che sul sentire mi sembra basato su roba di mutande calate
















   cazzo mi hai fatta affogare


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Se parlo in generale magari pecco di presunzione. del resto una delle mie più imperdonabili e  censurate ambizioni* è quella di riuscire simpatico a tutti.*
> quindi parlo per me e dico: si, non credo sia piacevole sentirsi dire sono tutti simpatici tranne tu.
> ma ripeto è giusto che poi sia così, e che chi ti tiene sulle balle te lo dice.


pensi esista qualcuno al mondo simpatico a tutti ?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



sperella ha detto:


> quoto , sinceramente mi sembra anche normale star sulle balle o essere indifferente a tot di persone .
> paro paro alla realtà


 Nella realtà, però, se l'esempio è la classe, chi provava piacere ad essere escluso da questo o quel gruppo? credo nessuno, poi ci adeguav, ma non credo fose paicevole. parlo sempre per me eh.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*............*



sperella ha detto:


> pensi esista qualcuno al mondo simpatico a tutti ?


 No, ma può esistere quello che sta almeno indifferente a tutti


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Nella realtà, però, se l'esempio è la classe, chi provava piacere ad essere escluso da questo o quel gruppo? credo nessuno, poi ci adeguav, ma non credo fose paicevole. parlo sempre per me eh.


Pero' anche nelle classi si formano i gruppetti... c' e'  sempre quello che sta sulle balle a quella e via dicendo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

chiedo scusa mi sto autosvaccando il thread.
come dice asudem sto ciulando il torrone o una frase simile.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> chensamurai è il mio idolo, tuttora, anche se non scrive più (come chensamurai)
> quando entrai qui, ancora da non iscritto, mi attirò subito... attirò il mio interesse
> 
> per ora non c'è nessuno al suo livello, secondo il mio "metro" di giudizio
> ...


Ohi ohi Manzetto! Tu sei tutto un pragramma 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pero' il vecchio bavoso l' avrei incontrato, ma s' e' dato alla macchia


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*.................*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' anche nelle classi si formano i gruppetti... c' e' sempre quello che sta sulle balle a quella e via dicendo


il che è naturale, è nella realtà delle cose, ma a me non piace molto.


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

*a proposito di scuola*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> il che è naturale, è nella realtà delle cose, ma a me non piace molto.


con questa teoria mi ricordi la mia prof di filosofia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




per me è davvero la cosa più ovvia che se mi trovo bene con x,y,z sto con loro e non con a,b,c .
ed è o dovrebbe essere una cosa reciproca , quindi a,b,c non dovrebbero prendersela troppo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





( mi sa che non si capisce una mazza vero ?)


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*............*



sperella ha detto:


> con questa teoria mi ricordi la mia prof di filosofia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se rinascessi studierei filosofia senz'altro.

No, si capisce molto bene: però aggiungi la variabile k che non sta né con abc e neppure con xyz e mgari ne soffre


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> con questa teoria mi ricordi la mia prof di filosofia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma volendo essere piu' precisi: posso concordare anche con a, b, c su determinate cose... ma non li andrei a incontrare comunque.

Esempio, ma tu lo incontreresti reale che te le fracassa tete-a-tete su roba di PC? Eh eh... col cazzo!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*.................*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma volendo essere piu' precisi: posso concordare anche con a, b, c su determinate cose... ma non li andrei a incontrare comunque.
> 
> Esempio, ma tu lo incontreresti reale che te le fracassa tete-a-tete su roba di PC? Eh eh... col cazzo!


Allora, partiamo da questo dato: a diffrenza di qusi tutti qui, io penso che noi non siamo quanto traspare dallo schermo pc. discorso già affrontato, io sono in netta minoranza, è ok lo stesso, tutto legittimo.

perchè dico questo' perchè magari dal vivo anche il più stronzo di tutti qui è migliore.
questo io in fede penso


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Allora, partiamo da questo dato: a diffrenza di qusi tutti qui, io penso che noi non siamo quanto traspare dallo schermo pc. discorso già affrontato, io sono in netta minoranza, è ok lo stesso, tutto legittimo.
> 
> perchè dico questo' perchè magari dal vivo anche il più stronzo di tutti qui è migliore.
> questo io in fede penso


Puo' essere, come puo' non essere.

Le poche persone che ho incontrato non mi sono sembrate molto diverse dai nick di rappresentanza... virtuale, reale, se vuoi fingere fingi comunque... l' anonimato e' solo un ulteriore filtro

ps: io sono molto piu' educata dal vivo


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Se rinascessi studierei filosofia senz'altro.
> 
> No, si capisce molto bene: però aggiungi la variabile k che non sta né con abc e neppure con xyz e mgari ne soffre


Sapessi le litigate con quella prof  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tornando al fattore k , se è vero che da ragazzini e da bambini si tende anche ad escludere con bastardaggine ( ricordo una tipa nella cricca che frequentavo da ragazzina , poveraccia la trattavano da schifo e piangeva sempre ), è anche vero che da adulti tocca a k avere la tranquillità e trovare il suo "gruppo" .


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Allora, partiamo da questo dato: a diffrenza di qusi tutti qui, io penso che noi non siamo quanto traspare dallo schermo pc. discorso già affrontato, io sono in netta minoranza, è ok lo stesso, tutto legittimo.
> 
> perchè dico questo' perchè magari dal vivo anche il più stronzo di tutti qui è migliore.
> questo io in fede penso


in questo forum non lo so , ma di tutte le persone che ho incontrato di altri forum /chat solo una non corrispondeva al personaggio che si era creata e solo una aveva sparato cazzate per sentirsi accettata .
di me hanno detto tutti che ero come si immaginavano , solo una persona mi disse che dal vivo sono molto meno prof .


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> C'è qualche utente di sesso opposto al vostro che vi è particolarmente simpatico e col quale provate particolarmente piacere a conversare e a trascorrere del tempo insieme?
> 
> Sapreste anche dire il perchè?


Chen senza dubbio.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (14 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Chen senza dubbio.


qua la manina, mk!!!


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma volendo essere piu' precisi: posso concordare anche con a, b, c su determinate cose... ma non li andrei a incontrare comunque.
> 
> Esempio, ma tu lo incontreresti reale che te le fracassa tete-a-tete su roba di PC? Eh eh... col cazzo!


ma secondo te chiederebbe davvero qualcosa sul pc eddai  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   sì lo incontrerei !


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma secondo te chiederebbe davvero qualcosa sul pc eddai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche io ma per dargli le mazzate


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io ma per dargli le mazzate


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dire Moltimodi mi parrebbe scontato... quindi dico Reale perche'non l'ho mai incontrato


 grazie tesoro...ti sei guadagnata una sbronza gratis se dovesse succedere


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque io incontrerei tutti, o quasi... l'ho sempre detto per me non e'un problema... *tanto non la smollo*


 ok...allora si fa alla romana


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ok...allora si fa alla romana


Se leggi gli altri post finisce che pago io!


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Luglio 2009)

quoto la racchia asu...l'uomo più simpatico che però non scrive quasi più è Toujours 

	
	
		
		
	


	












tra le donne c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta (avevo aperto un thread apposta tempo fa per sottolineare quanto gli uomini di questo forum non raccogliessero proprio le mie simpatie, sicuramente ricambiato)...asu, angelo, lettry, persa (persa un po' diverso perchè si lancia meno al cazzeggio fine a sè stesso), emma, sperella, brugola, micio....e quella storditissima di matilde (che fine ha fatto?)


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se leggi gli altri post finisce che pago io!


 aspe' che leggo...la scroccaggine sia con me!


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma volendo essere piu' precisi: posso concordare anche con a, b, c su determinate cose... ma non li andrei a incontrare comunque.
> 
> Esempio, ma tu lo incontreresti reale che te le fracassa tete-a-tete su roba di PC? Eh eh... col cazzo!




































eccallà!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma secondo te chiederebbe davvero qualcosa sul pc eddai
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















 ma tu poi la smolli? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












(dimmi se scherzo come non dovrei fare se ti dà fastidio eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io ma per dargli le mazzate





sperella ha detto:


>


certo che la quinta colonna sarda qui è tutto un programma...


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma tu poi la smolli?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io al massimo posso smollare solo una cicca  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















( ancora non lo sai ? eddai !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> io al massimo posso smollare solo una cicca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mi accontenterò della cicca allora... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












(ok 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2009)

simpatia?
oscuro  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















e, quando è in vena, Alexantro


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Lettri, è una cosa sul piano del sentire e del sentirsi rispetto agli altri c'entra poco con la razionalità credo.


ma scusa non vedo il problema.
Siamo su una piazza virtuale, è ovvio, matematico che non si possa piacere a tutti.
io sto sulle palle ad alcuni ma me ne fotto.
Se uno me lo dice non mi sparo mica


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> pensi esista qualcuno al mondo simpatico a tutti ?


a parte me?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Rendiamo il thread di oscuro, divertente e provocatorio, in uno più politically correct e meno impegnativo per chi risponde.
> 
> C'è qualche utente di sesso opposto al vostro che vi è particolarmente simpatico e col quale provate particolarmente piacere a conversare e a trascorrere del tempo insieme?
> 
> ...


moltimodi

(reale non lo nomino perché lo conosco di persona e non vale)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> utenti maschi per cui provo grande simpatia  e con i quali parlo volentieri :
> moltimodi
> reale
> air
> ...


entrambi tutti e tre?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

ma che c'azzecca calare le mutande??
quello si fa in separata sede se si gradisce


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che c'azzecca calare le mutande??
> quello si fa in separata sede se si gradisce


?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> entrambi tutti e tre?


guarda, aspettavo il rompicoglioni di turno che facesse questo commento 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   sai che avevo qualche sospetto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





entrambi perchè il principino 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   non scrive , cretinetta


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh Rock a naso... piu' che sul sentire mi sembra basato su roba di mutande calate





angelodelmale ha detto:


> ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda, aspettavo il rompicoglioni di turno che facesse questo commento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fammi capire: tu ti esprimi di merda e chi te lo fa notare è rompicoglioni?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


non avevo letto tutto, si nota?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fammi capire: tu ti esprimi di merda e chi te lo fa notare è rompicoglioni?


se c'è un'utente  che mi va sul culo??
indovinate un po'


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non avevo letto tutto, si nota?


fa anche l'arrogante la stronzetta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se c'è un'utente  che mi va sul culo??
> indovinate un po'


non saprei


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> fa anche l'arrogante la stronzetta


sennò che divertimento c'è?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Anche un cieco riuscirebbe a percepire lo scherzo...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non saprei


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche un cieco riuscirebbe a percepire lo scherzo...


eh ma lo sai che io son senza ironia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche un cieco riuscirebbe a percepire lo scherzo...



quale scherzo?

oh ma non mi vorrete costringere a leggere tutto, vero?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

Mettero'i sottotili


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mettero'i sottotili


capretta dai, sto scherzando.
miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

fatti una birretta e pis en lov


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma secondo te chiederebbe davvero qualcosa sul pc eddai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lo ha fatto, domanda ad angiuledda


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Luglio 2009)

rispondo solo considerando gli utenti che non conosco di persona: utente maschio oscuro, utente donna le gemelle, miciolidia e la iena


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Stesso principio di emma... escludo lei, e anche la iena che mi è costata una fortuna in birre, anche se le sghignate che ci siam fatti han ripagato abbondantemente!... mah, direi praticamente tutti, visto però che bisogna fare qualche nome davvero preferito e che incuriosisce particolarmente, sarei davvero contento di incontrare la mufloncella e la mia amichetta.
Degli uomini... assolutamente il vecchio bastardo cinese, the darkness, e la roccia rotolante.

p.s.: avrei aggiunto min, ma non mi vuole più parlare...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Stesso principio di emma... escludo lei, e anche la iena che mi è costata una fortuna in birre, anche se le sghignate che ci siam fatti han ripagato abbondantemente!... mah, direi praticamente tutti, visto però che bisogna fare qualche nome davvero preferito e che incuriosisce particolarmente, sarei davvero contento di incontrare la mufloncella e la mia amichetta.
> Degli uomini... assolutamente il vecchio bastardo cinese, the darkness, e la roccia rotolante.
> 
> p.s.: avrei aggiunto min, ma non mi vuole più parlare...


chi è min?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi è min?


 la figlia di Giove...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> la figlia di Giove...



son più rincoglionita del solito ma non capisco ancora...ah!! minerva!!!


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> son più rincoglionita del solito ma non capisco ancora...


Eureka!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eureka!


in fondo di incontrarti ..non è che ci tenga più di tanto sai?


----------



## Old Zyp (15 Luglio 2009)

non metto al muro nessuno .... anzi forse una/o si


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

*screanzata...*



Asudem ha detto:


> in fondo di incontrarti ..non è che ci tenga più di tanto sai?


----------



## Old Iris2 (15 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Rendiamo il thread di oscuro, divertente e provocatorio, in uno più politically correct e meno impegnativo per chi risponde.
> 
> C'è qualche utente di sesso opposto al vostro che vi è particolarmente simpatico e col quale provate particolarmente piacere a conversare e a trascorrere del tempo insieme?
> 
> ...


 Perchè di sesso opposto?


----------



## Old Black Mamba (15 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Chen senza dubbio.


*Pochi uomini sanno lasciare il segno nel cuore di donzelle, sempre che Chen fosse uomo, te lo sei mai chiesta? *


----------



## Old Black Mamba (15 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Rendiamo il thread di oscuro, divertente e provocatorio, in uno più politically correct e meno impegnativo per chi risponde.
> 
> C'è qualche utente di sesso opposto al vostro che vi è particolarmente simpatico e col quale provate particolarmente piacere a conversare e a trascorrere del tempo insieme?
> 
> ...



*Sbaglio o nessuno ti ha nominato Rock? hi,hi, hi...*


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Sbaglio o nessuno ti ha nominato Rock? hi,hi, hi...*



Sbagli Multimodi l'ha nominato


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Sbaglio o nessuno ti ha nominato Rock? hi,hi, hi...*


non è che anche a te sian fischiate le orecchie dalle nominations ,eh?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2009)

Io incontrerei volentieri i Black Mamba


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Sbaglio o nessuno ti ha nominato Rock? hi,hi, hi...*


 manca uno spazio dopo la virgola del primo hi... fatto apposta?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> manca uno spazio dopo la virgola del primo hi... fatto apposta?


Credo sia l'altro componente del gruppo a parlare


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo sia l'altro componente del gruppo a parlare
















sono più persone??

madò che fantasy


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2009)

onestamente chen mi ha fatto divertire ma si è rivelato non all'altezza delle sue aspettative.
la questione del congiuntivo l'ha gestita in maniera penosa e negli ultimi tempi erano tutte dedichette iutubine.
molto interessante una discussione con lui sulle donne e l'arte anche se si vedeva chiaramente la linea di condotta indicata da quel tizio su scrivendo.it "chensamurai, se lo conosci lo eviti"


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2009)

Vero, in quella discussione mi aspettavo qualcosa di piu' originale


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vero, in quella discussione mi aspettavo qualcosa di piu' originale


 trovò la questione dello stupro ad artemisia gentileschi e ne fece un suo punto di riferimento


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Luglio 2009)

*..........*

grazie MM, ovviamente è reciproco. Credo che però se iniziassimo a parlare di musica, cinema, letteratura, fumetti, storia,filosofia e politica non basterebbe una vita .....  
A proposito ti ho segnalato qualcosa in Public Library







moltimodi ha detto:


> Stesso principio di emma... escludo lei, e anche la iena che mi è costata una fortuna in birre, anche se le sghignate che ci siam fatti han ripagato abbondantemente!... mah, direi praticamente tutti, visto però che bisogna fare qualche nome davvero preferito e che incuriosisce particolarmente, sarei davvero contento di incontrare la mufloncella e la mia amichetta.
> Degli uomini... assolutamente il vecchio bastardo cinese, the darkness, e la roccia rotolante.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Luglio 2009)

Black mamba con te non polemizzo. Io non scordo e riconosco le mie innumerevoli pecche. Ciao


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovò la questione dello stupro ad artemisia gentileschi e ne fece un suo punto di riferimento


Chen veramente non poteva discutere di Arte... non ricordo tutto l'andazzo di quella discussione, certo e'che se si vuol provare la superiorita'maschile nell'arte Artemisia Gentileschi non e'l'esempio femminile adatto (forse il peggior esempio possibile visto che raggiunge tranquilla i livelli del Caravaggio e, parere personalissimo, a parita'di soggetto, Giuditta, gli da pure punti)


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> grazie MM, ovviamente è reciproco. Credo che però se iniziassimo a parlare di musica, cinema, letteratura, fumetti, storia,filosofia e politica non basterebbe una vita .....
> *A proposito ti ho segnalato qualcosa in Public Library*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2009)




----------



## Old Black Mamba (15 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sbagli Multimodi l'ha nominato


*Pardon, sono un mamba sbadato*


----------



## Old Black Mamba (15 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è che anche a te sian fischiate le orecchie dalle nominations ,eh?


*Amore... hi, hi, hi...*


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> manca uno spazio dopo la virgola del primo hi... fatto apposta?


----------

